# Dilemma



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer has become a bit needy with his toileting. That is he won't use the doggy door to go out by himself and I need to stay out with him and wait or else he uses the door to come back in. Now the dilemma occurs as I often find I need to go too. Lexi is not a problem as she goes pretty immediately and she won't come back in unless she's gone. He's a little more difficult. He takes longer AND doesn't stay outside. I wait and wait until I can't anymore. And I choose to not pee myself and chalk up to his accident to him loving me SOOOOOOO much that he wants to share every event in his life. 😕


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean! Quite often the phone rings too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I still have to watch Mable to know that she's been x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> I still have to watch Mable to know that she's been x


And that too.


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

My female cockapoo went through the same for a time something outside may have scared your dog this is what happened to danica.Something outside freightened my dogs I can still remember that night Judah let out a bark of terror and they came running. now true enough both dogs check carefully before they go out but danica does go out now. she was so bad I couldn't get her even on leash after dark. in my dogs case it was a coyote we have them here in the city but when something scares a dog it takes awhile to get over. What I did was went out with her each time retreating a little further away I can now let her go but I admit this took about two months to get her out there alone again. I never spoke just went out and retreated further away. I praised her highly when she went potty .


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

animal lover said:


> My female cockapoo went through the same for a time something outside may have scared your dog this is what happened to danica.Something outside freightened my dogs I can still remember that night Judah let out a bark of terror and they came running. now true enough both dogs check carefully before they go out but danica does go out now. she was so bad I couldn't get her even on leash after dark. in my dogs case it was a coyote we have them here in the city but when something scares a dog it takes awhile to get over. What I did was went out with her each time retreating a little further away I can now let her go but I admit this took about two months to get her out there alone again. I never spoke just went out and retreated further away. I praised her highly when she went potty .


We have the same thing here. Mostly due to living on the edge of a desert. And I always go out with them at night because there are so many odd noises at night that they freak out to. But he doesn't have a problem going out on his own when he wants to tear up the grass or dig a huge mud hole to China. They will also play by themselves as I watch through the windows. He just doesn't like to go out on his own when he has to pee or poop, even during the day He's also a bit clingy. 

Now Lexi has figured out if she waits by the door I make everyone go out. And she uses this bit of information to get Beemer to drop something she wants. Ah. The fun never ends.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My dogs generally prefer to toilet while out on their walks and rarely poop in the garden, we had a GSD who would not pee in the garden either - if she needed to go she'd go and stand by the back gate and bark and then rush to where her lead was kept and then back to the gate...
I walk mine a minimum of three times a day and during term time 4 or 5 as I tend to walk them up to drop Liz off and to pick her up.
If you walked Beemer round the block (with Lexi) he may do his business quicker....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> If you walked Beemer round the block (with Lexi) he may do his business quicker....


Only problem is I would have to go too. Lol but when he seems stuck we either go for a walk if the weather is cool enough or fetch in the backyard when the weather is too hot. It seems his bladder is more strong willed than mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo is 10 months now and the last couple of weeks has decided he won't do bedtime wee without me, which really is annoying as thats my husbands job, three times last week he came straight back in and pee'd! I am often asleep when they go out for their final wee, about midnight, so the last thing I want to do is drag myself out of bed into a dark cold slug ridden garden! He did go last night with no problem so hoping it is just a phase. They do like to have their own minds!


----------

